# Will lyft deactivate me for declining requests?



## Peterjay303 (Aug 28, 2018)

I know this is Uber people but figured I’d ask. Got a vaguely threatening email, doesn’t say deactivation or anything. But ominous for sure. To be clear I don’t “miss” any requests, I quickly decline shared requests since they aren’t worth my time. See image.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Totally toothless email. My weekly acceptance rate rarely breaks 10%. The bot that kept sending them finally gave up all together after about a years time.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Peterjay303 said:


> I know this is Uber people but figured I'd ask. Got a vaguely threatening email, doesn't say deactivation or anything. But ominous for sure. To be clear I don't "miss" any requests, I quickly decline shared requests since they aren't worth my time. See image.


1. "Missing, and "declining" are the exact same thing.
2. Lyft wants you to feel threatened. Don't fret though, they can't deactivate you for low acceptance.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Peterjay303 said:


> Got a vaguely threatening email


This is what the delete button is for. Press away.
For extra credit, mark the email as "spam."


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Nope, they cannot


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

What Lyft doesn't seem to understand, drivers would have higher acceptance rates if there was a filter allowing drivers to control how long they're willing to drive to a pickup. Keep sending me 10+ minute pickup requests, I'll keep declining. 

If Lyft wants to deactivate me for that, fine. I'll simply drive for Uber.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Sounds like click bait. Don't see a single word where it says 'deactivating'


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Hitchhiker said:


> What Lyft doesn't seem to understand, drivers would have higher acceptance rates if there was a filter allowing drivers to control how long they're willing to drive to a pickup. *they paid more*


I keep giving Lyft suggestions but they don't listen...


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Peterjay303 said:


> I know this is Uber people but figured I'd ask. Got a vaguely threatening email, doesn't say deactivation or anything. But ominous for sure. To be clear I don't "miss" any requests, I quickly decline shared requests since they aren't worth my time. See image.


-
First of all you ARE in the Lyft section on this forum. There are different sections - Uber - Lyft - Amazon Flex - Uber eats, etc
Second -- Lyft has made it clear that in 2-3 years they want , at least, 50% of their business to be " Shared" rides. I disagree with these other people. If your acceptance rate stays very low for too long , they will deactivate you or set your account to receive a low number of pings. Why ?? Because they want drivers that do not pick through their trips and because there is an abundance of drivers, so culling a driver that causes problems is not a big thing to them. " Them " meaning Lyft management. 
I firmly believe that they have the ability to control the pings that you get. I get called for pickups at LAX when I am outside the queque and the holding yard is full.
The forum concept is that " shared " rides are bad. Do not fall into this false opinion. I have had shared rides that pay over $40 because they accidentally pushed the wrong button. The normal shared ride is under $8. So what ?? It takes under 15 minutes and much, much less gasoline. Now the rides count toward the trip bonus program they have going. Win/win situation for me.
Lyft sent you a notice that the system has detected a problem. I would consider it a polite warning. You listen or not - your choice. Set wider limits. If you will not drive over 10 minutes for a pickup, cancel all those trips that come your way BUT accept the trips under 10 minutes. Be consistent. The system, also, notes trends and will note that you accept the majority of short pickups. We are suppose to be self employed business people but there are some requirements to drive for a company. JMO


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

your opinion is dead wrong.

https://www.recode.net/2016/4/25/11586386/uber-driver-tips-settlement

_The biggest change for U.S. drivers outside of California and Massachusetts is that they cannot be deactivated from the platform - Uber's term for getting fired - for failing to accept a minimum number of ride requests._
_

_
OP my acceptance rate is below 20% on both platforms and I receive requests all day every day.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> If your acceptance rate stays very low for too long , they will deactivate you


A court of law has found that doing so would be illegal.

Feel free to decline any rides you want.

If you accept and then cancel, however, that is another matter entirely...


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Of course they could make up any reason they want to, without saying low AR is the reason. 

It's like me not getting interviews because too many years of resume job experience gives an employer an idea of my age. They can't SAY that's the reason...


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> your opinion is dead wrong.
> 
> https://www.recode.net/2016/4/25/11586386/uber-driver-tips-settlement
> 
> ...


----------------------

That judgement is two years old. Calif. & Mass have added conditions like supposedly an " Appeal Board " for deactivated drivers to fight a deactivation. Has anyone ever seen that? This was recommended when the original CEO was there and he agreed to form one. Did that ever happen ?
Do you not think that Uber can find another reason to remove you from the platform if they feel that you are " in the way".
Look at the wording -- failing to accept a minimum number of ride request -- what is that number ?? That is a number that Uber comes up with and the diver does not know what it is.
The lawsuit only prevents them from deactivating a driver and listing the reason as low acceptance rate . Just a matter of wording, nothing more.
This post was a driver asking if he can be deactivated for a low AR. How many drivers have posted on this forum that they have been deactivated and do not know why ? 
He has received a warning about an issue that Uber has with his current m.o..
My answer is , YES. Uber has issued a warning. Change what you are doing or your using the Uber platform is in danger. 
______________________


68350 said:


> Of course they could make up any reason they want to, without saying low AR is the reason.
> 
> It's like me not getting interviews because too many years of resume job experience gives an employer an idea of my age. They can't SAY that's the reason...


-----

Exactly, thank you. I find it interesting that Uber settles these lawsuits before they go to trial. Uber fear that if a court rules that drivers are not I.C. their entire business structure will be destroyed, meaning that drivers are now employees. And there are many lawsuits in the works that total millions of dollars.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

TIL legal precedent has an expiration of around 2 years. 

my AR has been below 20-30% on both platforms for over 1.5 years. no punitive action, have no problem getting rides, get tips, etc. 

OP, if you want to operate your one man transportation company profitably, you need to cherry pick rides. under no circumstances should you be taking stool rides which pay you substantially less.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Peterjay303 said:


> I know this is Uber people but figured I'd ask. Got a vaguely threatening email, doesn't say deactivation or anything. But ominous for sure. To be clear I don't "miss" any requests, I quickly decline shared requests since they aren't worth my time. See image.


Ive been trying to get deactivated from Lyft for over a year with no success, so you shouldnt worry about it. I decline requests, accept then cancel requests, accept rides and roll up pounding my 12 inch woofers, cursing at passengers, even managed to get a 4.53 rating on lyft and still no deactivation! Its very depressing.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Ive been trying to get deactivated from Lyft for over a year with no success, so you shouldnt worry about it. I decline requests, accept then cancel requests, accept rides and roll up pounding my 12 inch woofers, cursing at passengers, even managed to get a 4.53 rating on lyft and still no deactivation! Its very depressing.


LOL that's awesome. these companies are so full of shit.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Peterjay303 said:


> I know this is Uber people but figured I'd ask. Got a vaguely threatening email, doesn't say deactivation or anything. But ominous for sure. To be clear I don't "miss" any requests, I quickly decline shared requests since they aren't worth my time. See image.


All seriousness you should only take rides that are financially viable for you. Now that PDB is gone and no Acceptance Rate requirement don't worry about accepting every ping.

Uber/Lyft only watch out for themselves not you.

Base rate Pool/Shared rides are financial suicide.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> -
> First of all you ARE in the Lyft section on this forum. There are different sections - Uber - Lyft - Amazon Flex - Uber eats, etc
> Second -- Lyft has made it clear that in 2-3 years they want , at least, 50% of their business to be " Shared" rides. I disagree with these other people. If your acceptance rate stays very low for too long , they will deactivate you or set your account to receive a low number of pings. Why ?? Because they want drivers that do not pick through their trips and because there is an abundance of drivers, so culling a driver that causes problems is not a big thing to them. " Them " meaning Lyft management.
> I firmly believe that they have the ability to control the pings that you get. I get called for pickups at LAX when I am outside the queque and the holding yard is full.
> ...


you are correct for most part 
Low acceptance rate late night or early morning is different...supply and demand... at that time , not enough drivers out, so you will get pings...
Same goes for isolated areas which lacks drivers,

But 7 am to 9 pm, high acceptance rate and good ratings gets rewarded by the Algo


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

mbd said:


> you are correct for most part
> Low acceptance rate late night or early morning is different...supply and demand... at that time , not enough drivers out, so you will get pings...
> Same goes for isolated areas which lacks drivers,
> 
> But 7 am to 9 pm, high acceptance rate and good ratings gets rewarded by the Algo


Just to prove all this wrong, and to prove it to myself, I ignored EVERY ping on Lyft at bar closing. Since Lyft no longer pays surge in my market, i got the impression that every other driver was doing the same. Uber paying 1.7x, Lyft paying base. Hmmmmm.

Yes, my market has too many ants, just like every other market.

In 45 minutes I ignored 70-90 requests easily. Non stop, base pings, back to back to back. 45 minutes straight. The algorithm never cut me off. I averaged 3 ignored requests per minute, non stop. Uber pax in my car, wondering why my other phone kept going off. Was great convo. ALGO NEVER CUT ME OFF FOR IGNORING REQUESTS.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Just to prove all this wrong, and to prove it to myself, I ignored EVERY ping on Lyft at bar closing. Since Lyft no longer pays surge in my market, i got the impression that every other driver was doing the same. Uber paying 1.7x, Lyft paying base. Hmmmmm.
> 
> Yes, my market has too many ants, just like every other market.
> 
> In 45 minutes I ignored 70-90 requests easily. Non stop, base pings, back to back to back. 45 minutes straight. The algorithm never cut me off. I averaged 3 ignored requests per minute, non stop. Uber pax in my car, wondering why my other phone kept going off. Was great convo. ALGO NEVER CUT ME OFF FOR IGNORING REQUESTS.


I've noticed this too.

If it's slow, I turn on Lyft and if I let one ping expire it boots me off.

If it's slammed it will send them so fast and furious I can't turn app off.


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

Lyft is so stupid they should be glad drivers decline these ridiculous long pickups do they think people enjoy waiting eternity for a driver to pick them up least with Uber it rarely happens plus I don’t get obnoxious emails from Uber bah I hate Lyft and there fake ETAs for pick up and showing no miles


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Peterjay303 said:


> I know this is Uber people but figured I'd ask. Got a vaguely threatening email, doesn't say deactivation or anything. But ominous for sure. To be clear I don't "miss" any requests, I quickly decline shared requests since they aren't worth my time. See image.


No, but uberpeople members might deactivate you if they find out you take every request!


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

Email is meaningless, I must have gotten about 10 of those over the past year.


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

Peterjay303 said:


> I know this is Uber people but figured I'd ask. Got a vaguely threatening email, doesn't say deactivation or anything. But ominous for sure. To be clear I don't "miss" any requests, I quickly decline shared requests since they aren't worth my time. See image.


I loved shared rides..it can quickly get my total weekly rides faster. Sometimes I would get 12 rides in an hour from shared rides.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Larry$$$ said:


> I loved shared rides..it can quickly get my total weekly rides faster. Sometimes I would get 12 rides in an hour from shared rides.


I love shared and pool rides as well. Makes the decision to ignore or cancel that much easier.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> -
> First of all you ARE in the Lyft section on this forum. There are different sections - Uber - Lyft - Amazon Flex - Uber eats, etc
> Second -- Lyft has made it clear that in 2-3 years they want , at least, 50% of their business to be " Shared" rides. I disagree with these other people. If your acceptance rate stays very low for too long , they will deactivate you or set your account to receive a low number of pings. Why ?? Because they want drivers that do not pick through their trips and because there is an abundance of drivers, so culling a driver that causes problems is not a big thing to them. " Them " meaning Lyft management.
> I firmly believe that they have the ability to control the pings that you get. I get called for pickups at LAX when I am outside the queque and the holding yard is full.
> ...


YOU don't know what you are talking about. YOU are an independent contractor. YOU alone decide if you choose to accept any ride REQUEST, and YOU do not enter into legal contract until you start the ride.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Larry$$$ said:


> I loved shared rides..it can quickly get my total weekly rides faster. Sometimes I would get 12 rides in an hour from shared rides.


Lol! Keep it up, champ.... Your car will thank you sooner than you think.


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Lol! Keep it up, champ.... Your car will thank you sooner than you think.


Lol...ill I sell it when it gets to that stage. I'll buy a new car. I made $134k last year..lol.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Ive been trying to get deactivated from Lyft for over a year with no success, so you shouldnt worry about it. I decline requests, accept then cancel requests, accept rides and roll up pounding my 12 inch woofers, cursing at passengers, even managed to get a 4.53 rating on lyft and still no deactivation! Its very depressing.


Loool


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Hitchhiker said:


> What Lyft doesn't seem to understand, drivers would have higher acceptance rates if there was a filter allowing drivers to control how long they're willing to drive to a pickup. Keep sending me 10+ minute pickup requests, I'll keep declining.
> 
> If Lyft wants to deactivate me for that, fine. I'll simply drive for Uber.


are you driving for uber currently? lyft has to give back the eta back soon. there has to be a lot of drivers refusing to drive with them. at the airport there are not more uber then lyft it never was like that.



New2This said:


> All seriousness you should only take rides that are financially viable for you. Now that PDB is gone and no Acceptance Rate requirement don't worry about accepting every ping.
> 
> Uber/Lyft only watch out for themselves not you.
> 
> Base rate Pool/Shared rides are financial suicide.


uber cares about you . lmao. they will help wax your car change your oil.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Larry$$$ said:


> Lol...ill I sell it when it gets to that stage. I'll buy a new car. I made $134k last year..lol.


#metoo


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

If it's an email don't worry about it. Uber does this also. Uber specifically will send you a direct app support message if shit is really going down.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

Hey Lyft I think you should keep up the don't tell drivers miles/minutes to PAX. My Acceptance rate is now 5% and for enjoyment I turn on the app and just let it ping and time out while waiting for Uber pings.

Two ladies that I took yesterday that do Uber and Lyft so they can't even get a Lyft anymore.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> TIL legal precedent has an expiration of around 2 years.


I don't believe the lawsuit's enforcability matters as much as the fact that it posed a threat to drivers' IC (independent contractor) status. IMHO these companies value our IC status much more than our acceptance rate, and aren't willing to jeopardize it for that.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Uh...judgements matter. They comply with the judgment because you are correct, they do not want to re-classify us as employees as they would be bankrupt overnight.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> Uh...judgements matter. They comply with the judgment because you are correct, they do not want to re-classify us as employees as they would be bankrupt overnight.


What I'm saying is that, AFAIK that particular lawsuit was technically only binding in certain states, but I think the theoretical threat it posed to drivers' IC status, is what caused a general back off by both companies, from bothering about acceptance rate.


----------

